# Chihuahua Puppies in Mauritius!



## Lexilex (Feb 7, 2011)

We just had 4 chihuahua puppies 6 weeks ago! 

They are so cute, I love them so much. They wouldn't stay in place for the pictures and kept pulling on each other's ribbons, so please excuse the really bad ribbons! 











So much cuteness!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

they ARE cute!! What are pretty ribbons for; except for chewing and pulling at!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Babies are always sooooo cute <3. I love their round faces.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Awww they're such cutie pies!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Babies are so precious, and love that puppy breath


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Awwww. Cuties!


----------



## Natalie Knoxville (Mar 27, 2017)

They are adorable! Puppies being puppies. Thanks for giving me my puppy fix today


----------

